# OTA -recording 2 shows at once in HD



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

I was interested in knowing if the HR10 can record two different HD shows at one time over my OTA antenna. So...a show on NBC starting at 9 and a show on ABC starting at 9...thanks for any help. I recieve all local channels for free using my OTA antenna...so I don't actually pay DTV for local service.


----------



## MarkJones (Jul 17, 2006)

bachj said:


> I was interested in knowing if the HR10 can record two different HD shows at one time over my OTA antenna. So...a show on NBC starting at 9 and a show on ABC starting at 9...thanks for any help. I recieve all local channels for free using my OTA antenna...so I don't actually pay DTV for local service.


Yes it can. It can record at the same time:

2 SAT
2 OTA
1 SAT, 1 OTA


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

bachj said:


> I was interested in knowing if the HR10 can record two different HD shows at one time over my OTA antenna. So...a show on NBC starting at 9 and a show on ABC starting at 9...thanks for any help. I recieve all local channels for free using my OTA antenna...so I don't actually pay DTV for local service.


Yup, it can. I just got mine a few weeks ago and love being able to Tivo HD from my antenna. Just waiting for 6.3a now.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bachj said:


> I was interested in knowing if the HR10 can record two different HD shows at one time over my OTA antenna. So...a show on NBC starting at 9 and a show on ABC starting at 9...thanks for any help. I recieve all local channels for free using my OTA antenna...so I don't actually pay DTV for local service.


Only if you have both satellite tuners activated. If you have only one satellite cable connected, you can only record one satellite channel or one OTA channel, not both, or two of each.


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Only if you have both satellite tuners activated. If you have only one satellite cable connected, you can only record one satellite channel or one OTA channel, not both, or two of each.


So Im a little confused...I have the old satallite..I believe.... the dual lnb style....I have one RGB coming in from my satellite dish.....and one RGB coming in from my OTA antenna.....how would one have two satellite cables and two OTA cables......I know that my OTA Antenna only has room for one cable connection which comes from the antenna into my house and plugs into the back of my DTV reciever??
thanks for any help


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bachj said:


> So Im a little confused...I have the old satallite..I believe.... the dual lnb style....I have one RGB coming in from my satellite dish.....and one RGB coming in from my OTA antenna.....how would one have two satellite cables and two OTA cables......I know that my OTA Antenna only has room for one cable connection which comes from the antenna into my house and plugs into the back of my DTV reciever??
> thanks for any help


If you want to use both satellite tuners and both OTA tuners in your HR10-250 HD DVR, you need ....

* 2 satellite cables from your dish connected to the SAT1 and SAT2 inputs on the HR10-250. If your dish does not have enough outputs available, you'll need to add a multiswitch to provide more outputs. Verify what type of dish you have because that will determine what type of multiswitch you need. More info here ....
http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/directv_dish_antenna_types.asp

* You also need one cable from your OTA antenna to the single OTA Antenna Input on the HR10-250. The DVR has an internal splitter to feed its two OTA tuners, so you only need one input cable. But, here's the catch, if you only have one satellite tuner active, then only one of the OTA is active. It's a software thing.


----------



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 6, 2006)

bachj said:


> So Im a little confused...I have the old satallite..I believe.... the dual lnb style....I have one RGB coming in from my satellite dish.....and one RGB coming in from my OTA antenna.....how would one have two satellite cables and two OTA cables......I know that my OTA Antenna only has room for one cable connection which comes from the antenna into my house and plugs into the back of my DTV reciever??
> thanks for any help


There is only one OTA connector, but if only one Sat connector is active, only one program can be recorded. If you are using an old dish with only 1 line, you can probably run another RG6 cable to the dish. If you are using an old dish with 2 lines, but the second goes somewhere else, you would have to add a multiswitch to gain an additional line to add one to the HR10. The triple LNB dishes (oval-shaped) support 4 lines out, as do the new AT9 5LNB dishes.


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

I have the Phase I Dish with 2 outputs for 101...which I believe is the satellite it picks up?? So with the HR10...will I be able to record two OTA channels at one time and if not.....do I need to upgrade my dish ...and if so to what dish?? thanks for any help? Right now I have just a regular HD reciever....and really don't want to purchase the new HR20 because the OTA channels are not activated AND they are having a lot of problems with the reciever...Im keep going back and forth with this decision.....Im not really interested with any new offers that the HR20 offers...I just want to record my shows and watch my OTA channels using my reciever.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You can record 2 OTA channels at the same time provided that you have two satellite cables connected and both satellite tuners activated.


----------



## wanabee (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm wondering if I can record a show and watch another show at the same time. I tried but it would give me a message that "would I like to stop the recording" when I wanted to watch another show.
I have the H20 receiver and the H10 Tivo receiver/recorder and a OTA. I also have the 5LNB sat. dish.
Should I have started a new topic? NEWBIE!


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> You can record 2 OTA channels at the same time provided that you have two satellite cables connected and both satellite tuners activated.


How do I find out if I both of the satellite tuners are activated? Do I go into the DTV menu ...then look at the signal strength...I think this will tell me what and how many satellites are active right? thanks for your help!:eek2:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bachj said:


> How do I find out if I both of the satellite tuners are activated? Do I go into the DTV menu ...then look at the signal strength...I think this will tell me what and how many satellites are active right? thanks for your help!:eek2:


On the HR10-250:
"Messages & Setup" -> "System Information"
Scroll down a page or two and it will say if both tuners are enabled.


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> On the HR10-250:
> "Messages & Setup" -> "System Information"
> Scroll down a page or two and it will say if both tuners are enabled.


Thanks for the help......Im only recieving satellite 101..I basically have the really old dish with the dual LNB...which only picks up the 101 satellite.....so I would have to update my dish which would allow me to recieve 101 and 119 satellite.....THEN..I could record 2 OTA channels at one time right? THANKS AGAIN.....I THINK BY GEORGE I HAVE IT!!!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

As long as both tuners are enabled you can record 2 OTA programs at once - it doesn't matter what satellites you can actually see. You just need the antenna connected to the antenna input jack.


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> As long as both tuners are enabled you can record 2 OTA programs at once - it doesn't matter what satellites you can actually see. You just need the antenna connected to the antenna input jack.


So my question is this....what do you mean by I just need the antenna connected to the antenna input jack?? Are you talking satellite or OTA......I recieve one satellite signal (101) and one OTA antenna goes into my reciever....thanks for you help


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Back to basics for the HR10. It has two connections for satellite and one for the OTA antenna. Connect both lines from your dish to the HR10's sat inputs. The HR10 is then setup to enable two sat inputs. It doesn't matter if you only have the 101 sat. The OTA input is split internally for the two ATSC tuners. If you only enable one sat tuner then you only have one OTA tuner available.


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Back to basics for the HR10. It has two connections for satellite and one for the OTA antenna. Connect both lines from your dish to the HR10's sat inputs. The HR10 is then setup to enable two sat inputs. It doesn't matter if you only have the 101 sat. The OTA input is split internally for the two ATSC tuners. If you only enable one sat tuner then you only have one OTA tuner available.


Ok..Im totally understanding what your saying.....but Im stuck on the two sat inputs. I know that the HR10 has two connections for the satellite (Input 1 and 2) and one for the OTA antenna....what it sounds like is your telling me that I SHOULD HAVE 2 LINES coming from my dish into the house....thus...giving me two lines to connect to the 2 satellite connection points on the HR10. But here is the deal...I only have 1 cable coming from the dish into my house which supplies my DTV service. So am I missing something...or maybe whoever owned the house before me did not run both cables into the house?? Not sure on this one...what do you think? I thought that the Dual LNB Phase I Dish only picks up one satellite (101)?? thanks for any help on your end.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

The software in the HR10-250 can read/determine if the unit is enabled for dual tuner capability or only for a single tuner. It does this by determining if it is getting a satellite signal from both the Satellite inputs (1 & 2). If it is, it determines that dual tuner capability is enabled. If it is not getting signals in both SATELLITE inputs, it determines only single tuner capability is enabled.

This governs whether you can record two programs at the same time or not. If dual tuner capability is enabled, you can record two programs at once - this can be two satellite programs, two OTA programs, or one of each. It requires satellite signal to both satellite inputs.

Now, for it to record anything OTA you have to have it connected to an antenna, which it sounds like you do.

If you have the antenna feed hooked up, and just one satellite feed connected, you will only be able to record one program at a time no matter if it is OTA or satellite. With only one satellite input fed, you are limited to just one OTA feed (by the internal software).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You will need two lines from the dish to your receiver in order to supply the second satellite input.

If your dish only has one coax connector on it (possible, but not likely), then you will need a different dish and a second coax line. If your dish has two coax connectors on it (probable), then all you need is the second coax line.

The previous owner may have only had a regular receiver, which only required a single line.

Carl


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

carl6 said:


> You will need two lines from the dish to your receiver in order to supply the second satellite input.
> 
> If your dish only has one coax connector on it (possible, but not likely), then you will need a different dish and a second coax line. If your dish has two coax connectors on it (probable), then all you need is the second coax line.
> 
> ...


----------

